# Paint Clumps



## hollysmom (Feb 3, 2009)

I have been using Benjamin-Moore for years and adore their colors, but the last 3 projects I have been experiencing a lot of clumps in the paint. Does anyone know why these clumps occur? How are we supposed to deal with it? When I called my dealer, she told me to strain with an old pair of nylons. Has anyone else been experiencing these clumps? Is there something wrong with the paint?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Hollysmom:

No, the problem is that paint shaking machines shake the paint can so vigorously that the dried and partially dry paint inside the can is sometimes shaken loose, and the result is hunks of dry and partially dried paint in your paint.

This is especially true if it's an oil based paint. ALWAYS take the skin off an oil based paint before having it shaken or you'll have all kinds of garbage in your paint.

There are two solutions: The cheaper of the two is to stir your paint with a stir stick instead of having it shaken. The other option is to shake the paint, but run the paint through a paper paint strainer before using it. Those paint strainers cost about 35 to 50 cents each.

Paint manufacturers used to use those plastic "cube" gallons for paint, and they were terrible. The paint wouldn't stick to the plastic at all, and you'd have to continually be removing those lumps from your painted wall or ceiling. I've noticed that "lined" cans for latex paint work better because both latex and oil based paints stick better to the matte coating on the inside of the can.

Just use stir sticks to stir anything but a brand new can of paint, and you should be fine from now on. It take a few minutes longer, but it avoids an awful lot of aggravation.


----------



## hollysmom (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Nestor, but all the paint I am using is latex and it literally is mixed to a color, brought home and used. When I used the Aura and the regal eggshell, it seemed like the paint was drying in the tray. There were strings and clumps show up when I rolled the walls. It is really frustrating.


----------



## minchu (Jan 31, 2009)

Hollysmom.. If you are experiencing clumps in newly purchesed can of paint, the problem is usually caused by the paint dealer's failure to properly rotate his or her inventory. Even the finest paint will develop coagulated clumps if it is old. One thing I do to prevent that problem with partially used cans is store them upside down. That will minimize the introduction of air to the cans interior! Just make sure the lid is securely seated!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

BM makes good paint. Maybe minchu's got a point. Maybe if you tried BM paint from a different BM retailer.

My experience with old latex paint is that over the course of several years the solids will sink to the bottom of the can leaving a water layer on top. The only time I've seen paint get "clumpy" is when pieces of dried or partially dried paint are shaken loose from the sides or tops of the can.


----------



## hollysmom (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I never wanted to imply that Benjamin-Moore makes anything but good paint. I actually finished painting today and took a lead from Minchu about trying my local hardware store's paint and am more than pleased with the beatiful satin I got from a Do it Best Dealer. The store owner surprised me when he showed me the paint is manfactured by Sherwin-Williams.


----------

